

JFormer: jQuery form framework that allows you to quickly generate Web forms - thankuz
http://www.jformer.com/

======
evo_9
Look great, nicely done. I wasn't able to find a listing of compatible
browsers though, that would be helpful, or maybe a mention to how this is
handled in older browser such as IE6.

~~~
Semiapies
I'd recommend looking at <http://www.jformer.com/demos> in IE6.

~~~
evo_9
Right, not terrible convenient since I'd have to fire up a VM just to see if I
want to use this on a project.

I did test it in chrome, ff, safari and ie9, looks good though that is
probably not a surprise.

